# Tyre fitter who cares or not



## johnGTC243 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi
All my alloys are in mint condition as the car is only 9 months old,they are nearly due for new tyres.I`m concerned about taking the car in for a set in case they get scratched by the not so bothered tyre fitter.Am i wrong to think like this and let them get on with the job,or should i be very picky.I don`t know what to do without sounding as if i`m telling a tyre fitter his job.

thanks :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

No you're not wrong at all. Get it all in writing before they fit tyres that yours have no marks and if the break it they bought it!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes know what you and would be a worry too for me. Maybe check the price of the tyres from the dealership you got the car ( some dealerships seem to push to say they can be good on price or match price? ) and if you were to take your car to have the tyres done there? it might be a bit easier to ask can they be careful with the alloys ? just a thought


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Where there's blame there's claim

No reason why they should get damaged unless they were really not careful, Im sure if you ask nicely anyway lol


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

As always you should get your car back in exactly the same condition as they receive it, make a point of telling them that the wheels are unmarked and make sure you speak to someone sensible, be polite but assertive, being arsey gets you nowhere I have found.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

I get mine done at the dealers and the tyres were cheaper too and they seem to take more care.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I would take a photograph of each section of the rim, that way you have some evidence. 

John Tht.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

My local KF fitters know me now and tell me of and show me any nicks or scrapes before they touch the alloys.

My first visit, I had a joke saying "look after those alloys, there isn't a mark on them". Also with me constantly watching through the glass of the waiting room and not sat in a world of my own reading a boring tyre magazine helped ensure a careful job was completed. As John said, a photo or four beforehand as evidence helps any case if need be.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I had two tyres changed in the summer and the tyre fitter used scotchbrite to get the old wheel weight gunk off and subsequently scratched through the painted finish down into the metal. I was not a happy bunny.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

OP where are you based?

I use Black Boots, who are based in Chesham, Buckinghamshire. They have a contactless tyre machine, called The Boss. No chance of damaging wheels 

They are regularly featured in enthusiast magazines for their wheel alignment/geometry service which is top notch.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

isherdholi said:


> OP where are you based?
> 
> I use Black Boots, who are based in Chesham, Buckinghamshire. They have a contactless tyre machine, called The Boss. No chance of damaging wheels
> 
> They are regularly featured in enthusiast magazines for their wheel alignment/geometry service which is top notch.


Isher, how are you matey?

As above, if you disclose your location I'm sure someone could assist by recommending a particular garage


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just clean them, take photos first and tell them what you have done. if they can't guarantee the wheels won't be marked go elsewhere. I had one damaged last year when getting a new tyre and learnet from then. Not so bad for me as wheels have done 130k and are not in the best of condition. I can imagine how I would have felt if they had been perfect though.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

isherdholi said:


> OP where are you based?
> 
> I use Black Boots, who are based in Chesham, Buckinghamshire. They have a contactless tyre machine, called The Boss. No chance of damaging wheels
> 
> They are regularly featured in enthusiast magazines for their wheel alignment/geometry service which is top notch.


Second these guys.

Really helpful guys that go the extra mile.


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

I too had some wheels in excellent condition before getting new tyres fitted. When I took the wheels off to remove the old wheel weight stickers I found the tyre fitters had dropped of them onto the discs / splash plates and took chunks out them and scored them when they cut the old weights off with a flick knife!!

I wish had taken photos of them all faces / rims / behind the spokes to make it easier to sue them for the cost of refurbishment as it seems increasingly likely it will come to that.

I think the solution to all this is to buy the tyres from where ever and take them to a place that refurbishes alloys. They have the skill to remove and fit tyres without damaging their good work.

I hope this helps and good luck!

Jon


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Vossman said:


> being arsey gets you nowhere I have found.


Could you explain this to my girlfriend when I get home late and drunk?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Marve said:


> Could you explain this to my girlfriend when I get home late and drunk?


Not worth it mate she's always being like that


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned find a garage that has a touch less system.

There's only one garage around my way I'd trust to change tyres properly.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Never knew anything about a touch less system , would welcome any recommendations for a place in the west midlands area.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

BRUNBERG said:


> Isher, how are you matey?
> 
> As above, if you disclose your location I'm sure someone could assist by recommending a particular garage


Hey Bru!! Not bad dude, you?


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a newly refurbished wheel get a puncture and needed a new tyre, went to a HiQ which had recently opened and spoke to the fitter about being careful with it. He seemed OK about it and appeared to take care. However when I removed the wheel a few weeks later to clean inside the machine had held the wheel by rams that extended out from the middle to grip the inside of the wheel - result three impregnations ruining the new powder coating. Not happy.

So watch out, it's not just the fitter - make sure the machine is the type that grips the lip of the wheel (some even have covers for the grips).


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

As already suggested, I took my new tyres to the place that refurbished my wheels.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I was very impressed with my local Kwikfit, brand spanking new gloss black wheels and only a dob of tyre soap left on them when they were done, possibly helped that i was 2 feet away from the lad doing them at the time and told him how much they had cost me the day before


----------

